# iconos de nuestra capital!!



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

Realmente segun mi punto de vista hasta que no se construya el westin libertador vamos a estar carentes de un edificacion moderna que sea icono de nuestra ciudad capital,

+la costa verde-miraflores: pienso que se distingue porque es un bello acantilado con vista al mar donde resaltan el marriot y larcomar como arquitectura moderna










+el centro de lima:
























+con sus balcones









+centro civico: es un icono bastante deprimente y solo lo es porque es la edificacion mas alta hasta el momento, espero que no tarde su remodelacion









+westin libertador: esperandolo con muchas ganas, sera el edificio mas alto del peru ademas que a mi gusto tiene un diseno que sale de lo comun en lima (la mayoria son solo cajas de fosforos)









+golf millenium: sera la edificacion residencial mas alta









+chocavento: tristemente el segundo edificio mas alto del peru con un diseno que no me agrada para nada









+hotel marriot: sobresale en la zona de la costaverde pues al lado tiene muchisimos edificios enanos, su diseno bastante torpe tratando de imitar los muros incas (si tan solo no le hubiesen puesto trabas derepente hubiesemos tenido una torre bastante alta en lugar de dos pequenas)









+banco sudameris: este es el diseno de los edificios de lima que mas me gusta aunque es bastante pequeno resalta entre tanta caja de fosforo









+torre interbank: este diseno solo me gusta en la noche cuando tiene sus luces prendidas hace ver lima muy bonita pero repito solo de noche, en el dia su tono gris opaco opaca mas los dias nublados que suele tener la capital









+torre wiese: esta parece un cohete, me gusta porque tambien sale de lo comun









+pacifico peruano suiza: me gusta la remodelacion que le hicieron a esta torre









+swiss hotel: me gustan sus elevadores exteriores









+bif: me gusta cuando los edificios tienen cortinas de vidrio pero no lo es todo









+banco del nuevo mundo: este edificio es el mas visible del centro financiero desde dos arterias principales en lima como es la javier prado y la via expresa









+hotel los delfines:









+real 3: uno de los pocos edificios con buen diseno en lima









+real 1: uno de los mejores en el centro empresarial

















+profuturo: este tiene una ella iluminacion en la noche









+estadio monumental de la u: por ser el mas moderno del peru y uno de los mas modernos y mayor capacidad de sudamerica aunque me gustaria un estadio con un diseno mas futurista (lo se!! es mucho que pedir)









+foto clasica de la modernidad limena: solo falta el wiese que esta un poco mas a la izquierda pero no encontre la foto









a mi gusto estos son los iconos de la ciudad, ademas de sus huacas como hualamarca










las autoridades no deberian impedir la construccion de iconos para una lima moderna como por ejemplo estos:

hotel larcomar








megapuerto








costa azul








torre javier prado









nota: estos son "iconos a mi gusto" y no con esto estoy diciendo que sean edificios que he elegido por que a mi me gustan o porque sean los mas modernos sino que los he elegido por alguna otra razon que a mi gusto los hacen diferentes, me pongo a pensar y la verdad nos falta muchisimo para ser una ciudad moderna, nos falta un metro, un coliseo moderno, nos falta algun puente, cambiar el parque automotor, tener por lo menos un edificio que minimo tenga 50 pisos, entre muchisimas otras cosas, algun dia lo logroramemos???


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

tambien algo archiconocido,, seria el parque "kennedy",, el olivar de san isidro, el jiron de la union, el pte de los suspiros...etc y en edificaciones ..por q no??? tambien seria el edificio aquel ,,cerca del parque universitario,,q me parece es el ministerio de salud.....q en su epoca fue el mas alto de lima.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Muchos íconos ....*

... y como son muchos hay omisiones, pero es tu punto de vista y en muchos coincido contigo



francis2064 said:


> Realmente segun mi punto de vista hasta que no se construya el westin libertador vamos a estar carentes de un edificacion moderna que sea icono de nuestra ciudad capital,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


^^ Ojala que nunca se llegue a concretar esto, es un proyecto absurdo para un país como el nuestro, tamaña inversión significaría un gran desarrollo de nuestra capital pero el resto del país seguiría sin ser atendido y se acentuaría más la brecha entre Lima y el resto del Perú ... con el megapuerto se intensificaría la migración hacia Lima superpoblando la capital y despoblando más el resto del país, y una Lima más grande que la que tenemos también sería una Lima con menos agua, mas contaminación, o sea más "horrible".

Con la inversión necesaria para hacer el megapuerto fácil se pueden repotenciar todos los puertos del litoral peruano que traerían más desarrollo y riquezas a todo el país


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

no creo q mi me gustaba la idea y si q hubiera sido un gran casto pero era una obra a la altura de latinoamerica..

en cuanto a la imagen q mas representa lima creo q seria un empate entre la costa verde y el centro historico


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> ... y como son muchos hay omisiones, pero es tu punto de vista y en muchos coincido contigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coincido contigo, creo q lo mejor seria guardar este proyecto para cuando sea verdaderamente necesario de q LIma cuente con un puerto de esta magnitud, cuando el Peru sea un pais con mayor desarrollo y esto no agrande mas la brecha q mencionas. Muy interesante el proyecto, me parece q si se deberia ejecutar pero no creo q ahora sea el momento^^


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Me gustó tu tema Francis, además excelentes fotos, un ícono de Lima de hecho son sus acantilados, y a todo el mundo le gustan


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

todo bueno menos el "megapuerto"


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Cuando viajo del centro a San Isidro por la vía Expresa me gusta ver el skyline, al chocavento y los demás edificios, el Interbank, y cuando se concluya el Westin va a quedar excelente.Los edificios serán bajos pero en conjunto foman un skyline bien bonito.

Actualmente un ícono de la ciudad, es nuestra plaza de armas, y una estructura moderna, el Interbank.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente thread

Aunque no coincido con el tèrmino de ìcono en algunas de las obras presentadas en este thread... si coincido en que el tema es una idea super buena y sobre todo super on topic!


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

A mi me encanta la chulpa(?) Interbank jaaj. Y después los acantilados, la plaza san martin, palacio de gobierno y si tuviera el color original el edificio rimac tendría mucho mas realce.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Me parece que los íconos de Lima, más allá de los edificios modernos, son los siguientes: 

. Plaza Mayor (Palacio de gobierno, catedral y demás edificios)
. Plaza San Martín
. Jr. de la Unión
. La costa verde
. Edificio Interbank
. Parque Universitario
. Paseo Naval (Sheraton, Palacio de justicia y demás edificios)
. Puente de los suspiros

Por ahí mencionaron otros.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

SON MAS DE LOS QUE SEÑALAS. EN FIN


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

La foto postal de Lima moderna para mi son los acantilados con el Marriot y Larcomar en primer plano.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Por lo visto cada quien tiene sus propios íconos, yo creo que no deberían ser muchos sino todo lo contrario. París tiene muchos edificiós con mucha historia y significado (además de hermosos), pero un sólo ícono que ni siquiera necesito mencionarlo porque ya todos saben a que me refiero :nuts:


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

Tyrone said:


> Por lo visto cada quien tiene sus propios íconos, yo creo que no deberían ser muchos sino todo lo contrario. París tiene muchos edificiós con mucha historia y significado (además de hermosos), pero un sólo ícono que ni siquiera necesito mencionarlo porque ya todos saben a que me refiero :nuts:


a eso es lo que voy!!! que icono tenemos que no quede lugar a duda???


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

> hotel larcomar


buena opcion


> megapuerto


si alguna ves realizan esta importante obra para lima, ojala que no hagan un exterminio con la fauna que existe en esta isla.


> costa azul


antes de eso mejor areglar y poner mas verde a la costa verde
torre javier prado








inpresindible, nos falta edificios de estos tipos, el westin es uno de ellos y aunque sea uno mas alto, como dijistes de 50 pisos.

La via expresa del paseo de la republica, por mas años que pase siempre marcaran sobre las demas autopistas, lo veo como importante y nos faltaria un metro.

Pero nos falta un icono, un simbolo a nuestra ciudad, Lima es una grande en sudamerica por historia, importancia, pero aun asi deveria haver algo que relacione a lima, como el obelisco de BS. AS o el cristo redentor de rio de janeiro.
Lo considro como el estadio mas importante por el momento al monumental.

El mejor edificio de lima.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

*estadio nacional*

creo que el estadio nacional con esta remodelacion se convertira en un icono moderno de la ciudad









el westin ya casi terminado gran icono para la ciudad


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

esta foto siempre la veo en la agencias de viajes cuando muestran lima










la gente tb siempre recuerda el amarillo de la plaza de armas, no en muchos lugares usan colores tan fuertes para sus centros jajaja.

pero lima le falta un icono , x ejemplo

buenos aires obelisco
rio cristo redentor
mexico df angel de la victoria
caracas taza de nescafe y simbolo pepsi en la zona financiera
quito virgen del panecillo
la habana la cara en hierro del che guevara, el malecon
new york estatua de la libertad
madrid pta de alcala
paris torre eiffel
londres big ben
lisboa torre de belem
berlin pta de brademburgo
sydney opera house
estambul mezquita de sta sofia
roma coliseo
casablanca mesquita hassan
atenas partenon
cairo piramides
bucarest parlamento
sofia iglesia de alexander nevsky
praga puente de carlos
budapest puente de las cadenas
barcelona sagrada familia
bilbao museo guggenheim
copenhague estutua sirenita
estocolmo la corona real

hay ciudades w no tienen simbolos definidos tb como stgo de chile, bogota, guayaquil, ciudades de centroamerica , casi todas las africanas,etc.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Indochine said:


> El mejor edificio de lima.


+1


----------



## GaFe (Nov 7, 2007)

Gamarra! :colgate:



A Lima siempre se le ve desde afuera con iconos coloniales. Con la construccion del westin y la transformacion de la ciudad yo creo que Lima va a tener para escoger.


Pd: Me encantan los acantilados, pocas caiptales se dan el lujo de tenerlos.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

El puente de los suspiros para mi es lo q mas m recuerda a Lima


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bacàn este thread, y la ùltima foto muy bonita.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

*parque de la reserva con sus piletas*


----------

